# Bernard



## The P (11 Maggio 2013)

Attaccante esterno/trequartista classe 1992 dell'Altletico Mineiro.

Ultimamente non vado pazzo per i brasiliani, ma lui è un'eccezione.

Velocissimo, grandissima visione di gioco, piedi fatati, non si capisce se sia destro o sinistro.
Con Ronaldinho sono un vero spettacolo per gli occhi.

Unico difetto troppo troppo piccolo. Sembra Bojan. Io però lo prenderei senza pensarci 2 volte. Secondo me da noi a destra sarebbe devastante.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Maggio 2013)

Pensavo lui.


----------



## The P (11 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pensavo lui.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Maggio 2013)

mi piace tantissimo tecnicamente è eccelso l'unica pecca è il fisico ma 10 milioni li spenderei tranquillamente


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Maggio 2013)

fortissimo e di grande prospettiva, lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi


----------



## Frikez (11 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pensavo lui.



Sei irrecuperabile


----------



## Mou (13 Maggio 2013)

Forte e basta.


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2013)

Riesumo il topic di questo ragazzetto, che negli ultimi mesi ha fatto una maturazione esponenziale, tanto da esser nella lista della confederation. 

Si dice il suo passaggio in Europa possa avvenire in estate, Tottenham e sopratutto Borussia sono forti su di lui, si parla di 15 mln.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Riesumo il topic di questo ragazzetto, che negli ultimi mesi ha fatto una maturazione esponenziale, tanto da esser nella lista della confederation.
> 
> Si dice il suo passaggio in Europa possa avvenire in estate, Tottenham e sopratutto Borussia sono forti su di lui, si parla di 15 mln.


al borussia lo vedrei magnificamente,mamma mia,in brasile insieme a felipe anderson è il talento più cristallino che ci sia


----------



## The P (16 Giugno 2013)

Ho continuato a seguirlo e lo adoro. Veramente forte.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> al borussia lo vedrei magnificamente,mamma mia,in brasile insieme a felipe anderson è il talento più cristallino che ci sia



Tutti mi dicono che sto Felipe oramai è panchinaro fisso nel Santos, al massimo lo mettono come esterno.


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2013)

In effetti bisogna dire che Felipe Anderson negli ultimi tempi si è un pò perso, nel senso che la sua crescita sembra essersi letteralmente bloccata.


----------

